# !



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

23 hatchlings! That dudes a machine!!!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Love shooting those sky carp in the fall!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

They are known for mixing ...adding and subtracting....their little ones.
hell......they all look alike !


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Just what you need...more crap everywhere.


----------

